# Suspenders or none?



## Tatersalad (Nov 20, 2021)

Do you's prefer having suspenders on your tool belt or not? When im not using them my hips start bothering me then when I do use them my shoulders start giving me grief so I'm always switching back and forth and it's always been that way.


----------



## gr8trim4u (Nov 29, 2021)

Tool vest. Born with no ass here. Makes the day a lot easier. Hips feel better also


----------



## Tatersalad (Nov 20, 2021)

Do you have a specific vest you'd recommend? And do you find you can carry everything in it as well as you can with the belts


----------



## gr8trim4u (Nov 29, 2021)

I run diamondback 701. I have 4 pouch setups for specific tasks really modular(aint cheap). Good thing is you can strap any pouch om you want. I have used atlas system also. Little bulkier

Will warn you. diamond back takes a while to break in.


----------



## Tatersalad (Nov 20, 2021)

I have been reading up on these vest recently and considering buying one but wanted to ask ya, do you find the vest doesn't bother your shoulders even when doing ceiling's? I'm strictly a board man so I'd always be doing a lot of heavy lifting above my head with this vest


----------

